# Help me choose my machine to pair with Niche Grinder



## tuchop (Jun 26, 2020)

Hello everyone! Long time lurker, finally decideded to create an account and request for some help.
I've read very informative threads and posts by many of you regarding the different options I've narrowed down, and I have also seen Dave's videos ( he was kind enough to answer a few questions there).

I bought a Niche Zero grinder which will arrive in a few weeks to pair with my new machine. The two main options I'm considering are the *ACS Minima and the Lelit Mara X.*

I can pretty much get those two machines at the *same price*, so my main question is which one will be a better choice? From specs and theory it would be a no brainer to choose the Minima since it's a Dual Boiler and can produce the same ifnot better coffee. But... I've read many threads over here with complaints, issues and faulty internals with the Minima and* I'm scared to purchase a problem instead of a machine*. 
I also couldn't find many reviews outside of Dave's and one or two here, and I've read in a german forum that a few stores in that country have stated the Minima is a "no buy" and even 8 out of 10 customers were returning them (take this with a grain of salt, I guess). (source: https://www.kaffee-netz.de/threads/acs-minima.118944/page-2 )
There are other options I considered but honestly I don't feel like spending that much more (Rocket Mozzafiato type V with PID which is about €500 more, ECM Mechanika also €500 more and not even PID, ECM Technika with PID €850 more, etc).

Is the Minima a solid machine, problem free now? Were there a first few batches/models with problems and then fixed by Paolo and his team?

Thanks for your time, I really appreciate it.


----------

